# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  أي كتاب شرح أفضل لمتن الآجرومية ؟

## شرياس

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 

هناك عدَّة كُتب شرح لمتن الآجرومية ولكن لا أدري أيها الأنسب والأكثر فائدةً من غيره من الكتب التي إعتنت بشرح متن الآجرومية ؟*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ينصح أهل العلم بشرح الشيخ محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد ؛ لأنه جمع بين الشرح الواضح ، والبيان ، مع الأمثلة والتدريبات.
وللشيخ حسن الحفظي شرح جيد أيضا ، ولكنه مطول.
وانظر هنا للاستزادة :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=78935

----------


## أبو أنس مصطفى البيضاوي

> ينصح أهل العلم بشرح الشيخ محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد ؛ لأنه جمع بين الشرح الواضح ، والبيان ، مع الأمثلة والتدريبات.
> وللشيخ حسن الحفظي شرح جيد أيضا ، ولكنه مطول.
> وانظر هنا للاستزادة :
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=78935


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته حياك الله شيخنا الفاضل واسف على تدخلي هذا
مشايخنا المغاربه يرون ان افضل الشروح على الاجروميه هو شرح  خالد الازهري المسمى بالعقد الجوهري  وتقبل تحياتي

----------


## الباز

بالنسبة للشروح على الآجرومية:
فشرح خالد الأزهري جيِّد وينصح به، وكذلك شرح الشيخ صالح الأسمري، والأخير أجود من ناحية التقسيم وعرض المعلومة باختصار.
وشرح الكفراوي لمن انتهى من أي شرح للآجرومية، لأنه يشرح ويُعرب الأمثلة وله نفس طويل في الإعراب، ومن يصبر على قراءته تتكون لديه ملكة الإعراب، كما ذكر الشيخ د.عبدالكريم الخضير.
وهناك شرح الشيخ بن عثيمين المسموع من أجود الشروح للمبتدئ، أما المفرغ فلا أنصح به.

----------


## ابو الحارث الانباري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لعلي ارى _حسب علمي البسيط _كتاب شرح المقدمة الآجرومية للشيخ ( محمد بن صالح العثيمين ) من الشروح المتوافرة في الاسواق والبسيطة اذ جمعت بين التسهيل والامثلة الموضحة والواضحة  واني قرأت الشرح العام الفائت فوجدته نافعاً لطالب العلم المبتدئ  ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## الأمل الراحل

نعم شرح متن الآجرومية لابن عثيمين رائع .

----------


## البريك

> بالنسبة للشروح على الآجرومية:
> فشرح خالد الأزهري جيِّد وينصح به، وكذلك شرح الشيخ صالح الأسمري، والأخير أجود من ناحية التقسيم وعرض المعلومة باختصار.
> وشرح الكفراوي لمن انتهى من أي شرح للآجرومية، لأنه يشرح ويُعرب الأمثلة وله نفس طويل في الإعراب، ومن يصبر على قراءته تتكون لديه ملكة الإعراب، كما ذكر الشيخ د.عبدالكريم الخضير.
> وهناك شرح الشيخ بن عثيمين المسموع من أجود الشروح للمبتدئ، أما المفرغ فلا أنصح به.


هل يوجد شيء من الشروح التي ذكرت على النت كالأزهري والأسمري مثلا...

----------


## حسين العفنان

> هل يوجد شيء من الشروح التي ذكرت على النت كالأزهري والأسمري مثلا...


أستاذي البريك ـ حفظه الله تعالى ـ 

هنا شرح الأسمري 

http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=90&book=1305

----------


## يوسف الأمريكي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما رأيكم في هذه الشروح؟

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شرح متن الآجرومية
تأليف العلامة الشيخ خالد الأزهري رحمه الله
دراسة وتحقيق أحمد بن إبراهيم بن عبد المولى المغيني
تقديم أ. د. أحمد بن منصور آل سبالك
المكتبة الإسلامية 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الممتع في شرح الآجرومية
تقديم الشيخ مقبل بن هادي الوادعي رحمه الله
تأليف أبي أنس مالك بن سالم بن مطر المهذري
مكتبة صنعاء الأثرية

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  التحفة الوصابية في تسهيل متن الآجرومية
تأليف أبي عبد الله أحمد بن ثابت بن سعيد الوصابي
مدرس النحو بدار الحديث بدماج
دار الآثار

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الحلل الذهبية على تحقة السنية
تقديم الشيخ مقبل بن هادي الوادعي رحمه الله
تأليف محمد الصغير بن قائد بن أحمد العبادلي المقطري
مكتبة الإمام الألباني

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الكواكب الدرية على متمة الآجرومية ويليه منحة الواهب العلية شرح شواهد الكواكب الدرية
تأليف الشيخ محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الباري الأهدل - الشيخ محمد بن محمد الشهير بالحطاب - العلامة عبد الله بن يحيى الشعبي
دار عمر بن الخطاب ومكتبة الإمام الوادعي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالعزيز الحربي

كل ما أورده الأخوة رائع وجميل للغاية ، ولكن خذ الزبدة من مجرب عليك بالعكوف على التحفة السنية وسترى الفائدة بل ستلج للأمات وترى الفؤائد فقد عكفت عليه ونهلت منه ولا أحصي مرات قراءتي له وهو بجواري أعود له مرات وكرات . جرب وأخبرني عن النتيجة أرجو لك التوفيق

----------


## البريك

> أستاذي البريك ـ حفظه الله تعالى ـ 
> هنا شرح الأسمري 
> http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=90&book=1305


حفظك الله ورعاك أخي الكريم..

----------


## سعود النجدي

شرياس عليك أن  تدرس هذا المتن على يد عالم , فإن لم يوجد عالم في بلادكم ,فأدرسه على الأشرطة والكتب وتواصل مع العلماء بالهاتف والإنترنت كي تسألهم ما أشكل عليك . 

شخصياً أعجبني شرح ابن القاسم رحمه الله , وكذلك شرح حسن حفظي , والأخير هو أوفى الشروح من حيث السعة والوفاء بفروع علم النحو  .

----------


## همع الهوامع

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو الخيرات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : أرى أن أفضل شرح للآجرومية هو شرح الكفراوي بحاشية الأحمدي ، فلو اعتكفت عليه لأغناك عن سواه ولا يغني عنه شيء من شروح الآجرومية ، والله أعلم .

----------


## فريد المرادي

بعضهم ينصح بشرح المكودي ، والله أعلم ،،،

----------


## أبو عبد الله القاهري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ما رأيكم في هذه الشروح؟
>  شرح متن الآجرومية
> تأليف العلامة الشيخ خالد الأزهري رحمه الله
> دراسة وتحقيق أحمد بن إبراهيم بن عبد المولى المغيني
> تقديم أ. د. أحمد بن منصور آل سبالك
> المكتبة الإسلامية 
> جزاكم الله خيرا


حذارِ أخي الكريم من هذه الطبعة، فإنها من أسوء ما يكون.
وهاك بعض الأخطاء.
ص18
(مثال اجتماعُها زيد قائم، فَيُصدَّق على زيد قائم أنه لفظ)
(إلى أخرُها، ويُصَدِّق على زيد قائم أنه مَرْكَب)
ص19
(والإساندي المتوقف على غيرُه).
(كإفادة حياة المتكلم مَنْ وراء جدار).
(معبراً عنها بالأقسام مجازاً كما فِعْل الزجاجي).
(أي أجزاء الكلام من جهة تركيبه من مجموعها إلا من جميعها). [والصواب: لا]
ص20
(هذه الجيم أَحسِن جيمك) [الصواب: أَحسَنُ من جيمك].
ص21
(والخفض عبارة عن الكسرة التي تُحَدِّث عند دخول عامل).
(قولك مررت بزيد: فَزِيد اسم).
(لوجود التنوين في آخرُها).
(واللام عليهما في أولُهُما).
(بأن بعضها قد يُجَامَع بعضاً).
ص23
(لله لا يُؤْجَر الأجل)!!!
وفي هذه الأخطاء الواقعة في خمس صفحات فقط!!! مع عدم تكرار الخطأ المكرر كفايةٌ -إن شاء الله-.
ملاحظة: إخراج المغيني لأوضح المسالك لابن هشام على نفس الشاكلة، وكذا شرح ابن الناظم على لامية الأفعال، ولو كان الكتابان تحت يدي الآن لذكرتُ لك منه أمثلة.
وإن لم تخني الذاكرة فقد ضبط هذين البيتين هكذا:
وبعد فالفعل من يحكم تصرفه ... بحرٌ من اللغة الأبواب والسبلا
فهاك نظماً محيطاً بالمهم وقد ... يحري التفاصيل من يستحضر الجملا

----------


## أبو سعيد أمين

أبوعبد الله القاهري حفظك الباري
أعجبني ردك
وياليت طلاب العلم يكون لهم ركن للتبين الكتب التي لا تصلح لعامة الناس من كثرة أخطائها
وقد اطلعت على عدة منها ما وقع فيها يندى له الجبين فواجب في نظري تبيين هذا الجانب
ليقف الناس عند حدودهم
والله المستعان

----------


## يوسف الأمريكي

أبو عبد الله القاهري -

بارك الله فيك أخي

أنا بحثت في نسختي الآن فوجدت الأخطاء موجودا والله المستعان

نعم عندي هذين الكتابين وعندي أيضا كتاب لمح الطرف في فن الصرف لأحمد شملان بتقديم الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله الإمام من نفس الشركة - المكتبة الإسلامية مع الرواد للعلام والنشر

جزاك الله خيرا لأن هذا مفيدة جدا لمثلي الذي في بداية دراسة اللغة العربية تماما

----------


## أبو عبد الله القاهري

بارك الله فيكما، ووفقني الله وإياكما لما يحبه ويرضاه.

----------


## المقدسى

السلام عليكم 
أعتقد أن شرح الشيخ العثيمين علي الأجرمية رائع جزاه الله عنا كل الخير

----------


## أبو أنس الشامي

شرح الشيخ محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد رائع جدا وسهل أخي الفاضل بارك الله فيك
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

بالنسبة لشرح الشيخ خالد الأزهري فهو حسب علمي إعراب وليس شرح.
ولكن رأيت له طبعة لدار ابن حزم وطبعات هذه الدار معروفة.
وبالنسبة للمتقدمين فقد طبعة دار المنهاج شرح للإمام العلامة الخطيب الشربيني صاحب مغني المحتاج وهو شرح واسع ومليء بالمسائل.
ولا تخفى جودة طبعات دار المنهاج, وأنها تشجع على القراءة فيها.

----------


## أبو شهاب النحوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وجزاكم الله عن شرياص خيرا، فقد أفدتموه وربما حيرتموه ، لأنه سأل عن أنفس شرح للأجرومية ، ولم يسأل عن جميع شروح الأجرومية ، حتى لقد أشفقت عليه من الحيرة التي سيقع فيها .
وما كنت أريد أن أزيد حيرة بإضافة شرح آخر ، لأنه كما قيل ( إذا خيرته حيرته ) ، ولكن مادام الأمر لا يخلو من فائدة ، فأرشده إلى كتاب ( متممة الأجرومية بشرحها الكواكب الدرية ) فهذا الكتاب يعجز القلم عن وصف معناه وعن مدح مبناه.
ودعواتي للجميع بالتوفيق ..والحمد لله.

----------


## رشيد الصنهاجي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## ابو حمزة العراقي

أظن أن شرح ابن عثيمين جيد للمبتدي

----------


## زكـريـااءُ

> وهناك شرح الشيخ بن عثيمين المسموع من أجود الشروح للمبتدئ، أما المفرغ فلا أنصح به.




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الشروحات كثيرة جداً وجميعها ذات فائدة علمية .. 
وهنالك شرح للشيخ علي الأثيوبي جميل جداً ويدل على غزارة علم الشيخ في هذا الفن ..
وإن كان لا ينصح به لمن ليست بحوزته شيء من النحو ! .


=== 

أخ الباز ؛ 

لماذا لا تنصح بالشرح المُفرّغ لشرح اليخ العثيمين ؟ وما الفرق بينه وبين الأشرطة ؟

لأني قبل فترة اشتريت الشرح المفرغ وكان مطبوعاً مع شرح أحمد الهاشمي - رحمه الله - في مجلد واحد . 


في إنتظارك .

----------


## أبو يوسف الحلبي

هاكم رابط تحميل كتاب شرح الآجرومية للعثيمين رحمه الله مصوراً من رفع الأخ الجليل أبو طلحة الحضرمي من ملتقى أهل الحديث.
http://www.4shared.com/file/15421985...9dc4/____.html

رابط آخر من رفع الأخ الحضرمي أيضاً

http://www.multiupload.com/8KTQSMR5ST

----------


## ياسين المالكي

أما أنا فأفضل لمن كانت عنده بعض المبادئ أن يعكف على شرح الشيخ الحازمي على نظم الآجرومية فإنه نفيس, ومن يصبر عليه فسيبلغ درجة خيرا مما يتمنى. وشرحه موجود في موقعه.
والله أعلم

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

ما رأيكم فى شرح عبدالله الغماري المسمى ب تشييد المباني لبيان ما احتوته الآجرومية من معاني .
قد سمعت أنه من أجود الشروح التي قامت على الآجرومية فهل هذا صحيح .
تنبيه:لا يظنن ظان أنني صوفي .

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

> حذارِ أخي الكريم من هذه الطبعة، فإنها من أسوء ما يكون.
> وهاك بعض الأخطاء.
> ص18
> (مثال اجتماعُها زيد قائم، فَيُصدَّق على زيد قائم أنه لفظ)
> (إلى أخرُها، ويُصَدِّق على زيد قائم أنه مَرْكَب)
> ص19
> (والإساندي المتوقف على غيرُه).
> (كإفادة حياة المتكلم مَنْ وراء جدار).
> (معبراً عنها بالأقسام مجازاً كما فِعْل الزجاجي).
> ...


شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك نصحت والله لأخيك وأضف عندك شرح متن اﻵجرومية
تأليف : خالد اﻷزهري 
وعليه فتح الحي القيوم في حل شرح اﻷزهري على مقدمة ابن آجروم المشتهرة بحاشية بن الحاج 
نسخة دار عمر بن الخطاب ومكتبة الإمام الوادعي بصنعاء هكذا كتب على الغلاف وهي أسوأ مارأت عيناي لدرجة أن التحريف فيها بلغ آيات القرآن ولاتسلم صفحة من التحريفات الكثيرة سامحهم الله هذا مع نوع الورق الردئ وإلى الله المشتكى وقد حصلت عليها من دار عمر بن الخطاب في معرض طرابلس الدولي فأرجوا التنبه لهذه النسخة السيئة .

----------


## أبو عبدالواحد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أنا لم أطلع على كثير من الشروح ولكن هناك شرح العشماوي وشرح الكفراوي وشرح محي الدين وشرح محمد خالد الفاضل من موقع جامع شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه مفرغ عندي في برنامج معهد أفاق التيسير الإلكتروني وانا قرأة من هذا الشرح الأخير وأفدت منه فوائد جداً قيمه

----------

